# Is 7 too old?



## tiaribeiro (3 mo ago)

Is 7 too old to breed my female GSD for the first time? What risks are involved?


----------



## Sabis mom (Mar 20, 2014)

tiaribeiro said:


> Is 7 too old to breed my female GSD for the first time? What risks are involved?


Yes it's too old! The risks range from the breeding not taking to complications that could kill your dog.


----------



## wolfy dog (Aug 1, 2012)

Spay her instead.


----------



## jfert (9 mo ago)

Too old. Can you elaborate as to why you want to first breed her now?


----------



## DHau (Feb 24, 2007)

7 is considered a senior dog.


----------



## tribeiro (3 mo ago)

jfert said:


> Too old. Can you elaborate as to why you want to first breed her now?


 I’ve been wanting to breed her basically since I got her when she was a puppy. I have a list of close friends and family that would want a puppy including myself. When she was younger and the timing was right, I did not have the time or resources to actually do it. But I’ve been putting a lot of thought into it and the risks seem too high and I don’t want her to suffer so I did decide against it.


----------



## tribeiro (3 mo ago)

jfert said:


> Too old. Can you elaborate as to why you want to first breed her now?


----------



## wolfy dog (Aug 1, 2012)

tribeiro said:


> I’ve been wanting to breed her basically since I got her when she was a puppy. I have a list of close friends and family that would want a puppy including myself. When she was younger and the timing was right, I did not have the time or resources to actually do it. But I’ve been putting a lot of thought into it and the risks seem too high and I don’t want her to suffer so I did decide against it.


The potential problem with friends who love your dog and would take a puppy, is that they often back out and leave you with a litter to find homes for at short notice. Then what? Compromise on your standards for the new homes? If your dog is healthy, stable and you trust the breeder, why not refer your fronds to him/her?


----------



## tribeiro (3 mo ago)

wolfy dog said:


> The potential problem with friends who love your dog and would take a puppy, is that they often back out and leave you with a litter to find homes for at short notice. Then what? Compromise on your standards for the new homes? If your dog is healthy, stable and you trust the breeder, why not refer your fronds to him/her?


Yes, this is true. But the people I know on my list have been waiting years for one of my pups and they’re very reliable and I’m very certain they wouldn’t have any issues with keeping the dogs since we’ve been planning this for years and they’ve refrained from adopting any dogs because of this. I actually talked to them about my doubts in breeding her now and they said if that’s the case they’d rather adopt from a shelter rather than get a dog from a breeder. Actually, one of the concern I had regarding homing the puppies was if my dog had a litter that was more than the amount of people I have on my list. Then I’d be worried about where they would go and I wouldn’t want to hand them out to just anybody. Sadly, I guess the time just got away from me. It’s still hard for me to accept when every time I look at my dog she’s just so healthy, fit and spry and she just turned 7 (we are a very active household) and it really saddens me to not be able to have her puppies since it’s been a dream of mine to have her and eventually one of her babies for a long time. But from what I’ve read and heard 7 seems too risky to have a first litter :’(


----------



## mnm (Jan 9, 2006)

First 7 is too old for a first time breeding. You have said nothing about any official health testing/result like OFA/SV for Hips, Elbows, Back, DM...., or anything about ever training and titling your dog. If your friends just want pets, then there are plenty out there available through shelters or rescues. Breeding a 7 year old, with all the previous mentioned, and that had been successfully bred while an adult, might be possible, but to try to put a 7 year old maiden through that could be very disastrous, health wise, or even loosing her. It sould be an easy pass on even trying the idea...


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

tribeiro said:


> Actually, one of the concern I had regarding homing the puppies was if my dog had a litter that was more than the amount of people I have on my list. Then I’d be worried about where they would go and I wouldn’t want to hand them out to just anybody.


That is a legitimate concern. Cava is from a very small litter, just 4 pups. Sneaker was from a litter of 10, and I've heard of litters with 12 pups. I'm not sure what the average litter size is, but I wouldn't think most people would have enough family and friends willing and able to take on a GSD puppy at any given time to justify the breeding. And even if you did, what if any of those homes don't work out? Are you in a position to take them back?


----------



## Pemi (3 mo ago)

As late as 5 is OK, my female came from a 5 year old maiden bitch- healthy litter of 9. But, later than that is risky. Breeding for friends/family is also risky. Thanks for making the correct decision. Not everyone does!


----------



## drparker151 (Apr 10, 2020)

My breeder retires her females after one last litter sometime in their sixth year.


----------



## wolfy dog (Aug 1, 2012)

tribeiro said:


> Yes, this is true. But the people I know on my list have been waiting years for one of my pups and they’re very reliable and I’m very certain they wouldn’t have any issues with keeping the dogs since we’ve been planning this for years and they’ve refrained from adopting any dogs because of this. I actually talked to them about my doubts in breeding her now and they said if that’s the case they’d rather adopt from a shelter rather than get a dog from a breeder. Actually, one of the concern I had regarding homing the puppies was if my dog had a litter that was more than the amount of people I have on my list. Then I’d be worried about where they would go and I wouldn’t want to hand them out to just anybody. Sadly, I guess the time just got away from me. It’s still hard for me to accept when every time I look at my dog she’s just so healthy, fit and spry and she just turned 7 (we are a very active household) and it really saddens me to not be able to have her puppies since it’s been a dream of mine to have her and eventually one of her babies for a long time. But from what I’ve read and heard 7 seems too risky to have a first litter :’(


You might have dodged a bullet. Just enjoy your healthy dog and be happy that you don't have to worry about potentially 10 pups or have to get one back because of health issues or the wrong match. What if she got 10 pups? Do you have enough family and friends fore that? Breeding is not as romantic as it sounds or the idea you have in your mind with happy puppies and forever families. The cost can go astronomical high when she needs a C-section or what if she dies and you have to raise the pups? A breeder once told me, "Breeding is not for the faint of heart."


----------

